# My house is up for sale



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.nancydroessler.com/Benton/Wisconsin/Homes/Benton/Agent/Listing_1003773455.html

Two errors on the web page: taxes are just shy of $1900, and house is 1700 sf.

Located in a small town (1000 pop), w/in 15 miles of IL and 20 miles of IA. 2bd upstairs, bedroom and office downstairs.

I'm losing money on the sale, but that's the market for you.

2 blocks from school (very good school), 2 blocks from public library, nice size yard with room for a garden. Catholic, Methodist and other Christian church. 99% white - some racism in the area.

Town is full of terrific folks (and a few who aren't).

It's a terrific house, just more space than I need...and with my hours being cut, I am looking for work elsewhere.


----------

